# Showing off a new breed



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

After carefull consideration Sue decided as well as our precious Ragdolls she would also like another breed to show too, So after lots of looking about we decided the Maine Coon would be the one, We travelled to the west country a couple of weeks ago to view a litter and just fell in love with the boy pictured below, We now cant wait for Monday to arrive as this is when we will bring him home to meet his new friends, i hope you like the pics and im sure more will follow, best wishes..........CHRIS.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

He is sooooo beautiful. Well done!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a stunning looking chap:001_wub:.I am so jealous,I do wish I could be sure Meeko would accept another kitten.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, he is stunning! I have never seen a cat who looks like that, im awe struck :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no he's dreadful looking you best drop him off at mine and I'll look after the poor unfortunate chap for you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is so beautiful congratulations on your new baby, any names?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is absolutly gorgeous
very handsome

viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :drool::drool::drool: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy are your puddy cats in for some changes  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> he is so beautiful congratulations on your new baby, any names?


His pet name is going to be.....Ozzy........:thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow! He is STUNNING! Congrats


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW. Love them ears. Excellent choice of breed.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> His pet name is going to be.....Ozzy........:thumbup:


what a stunning boy


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

OH WOW, I always thought bengals were my favourites (appearance-wise) but I am STRONGLY swaying towards maine coons. Absolutely stunning boy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new member of your family and I hope he doesn't take too long to settle in with everyone. He is absolutely stunning. A fabulous colour and I can see why you were captivated :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorgeous and my fav colour maine coon to!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He looks fantastic Chris. Love his colours. Hope he settles in well with the rest of your gang.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how beautiful, i want him.
more pics please.
michelle xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous boy, love that colour so much. Hope you have many years of happiness with Ozzy,he is adorable.

Izzie


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

melt, melt, melt :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

You're not making it easy for me to resist a kittty :devil:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aaaaaah I'm melting :001_wub:he is tooo gorgeous. Please can I have him??


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cat chris. the one thing about raggies wegies or coonies as they seem to get on with each other so well. i have a thing about reds. he should be a big boy


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

What a stunner! How could you not fall in love with that red ball of fluff? I hope he's settling in well.


----------

